# Correction for Moebius Jupiter 2 instruction sheet



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Fred Barr pointed out a minor mistake in the instruction sheet re. the three red cylinders on the rear wall. As you can see in the screen cap below, the cylinders should be oriented with their valves pointed downward - not up. That is all. Carry on.

Gary


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I already caught that right out of the gate! Thanks Gary.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The small assembly drawing has them oriented correctly, but the assembled version was incorrect.


----------

